# calcium gluconate dosage.



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I received my calcium and am wondering how much I should dose directly to my weak hen. She is still acting fine just seems to have labored flight.

I do not think she is egg bound but this is a possibility.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The only thing I had around the house was a large plastic dropper. I gave her around 1/4 of that filled with the calcium. I also placed some in the flocks drinking water.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Grim, 

I'll give you the dosing information that I have on hand for Calcium Gluconate. There are some dosage amounts that are for IM (IntraMuscular) or IV(IntraVeinous) and I am going to leave those dosing amounts off all together so as not to confuse as I don't think you are planning on using a syringe and needle to get the dose delivered anyway.



First dosing is off the bottle of Calcium Gluconate that I have here in front of me:

For 23% Calcium Gluconate, (I hope yours is 23% as well, that would make life easy) the dosing instructions are one Tablespoon per gallon two times per week during the breeding season.



Second dosing information comes from Manual of Avian Practice by Agnes Rupley: PO (oral) dosage in drinking water is 1ml/30ml of drinking water.

1ml is 0.20288 of a Tsp. or approximately one fifth or slightly under
one quarter (1/4) of a tsp. 30ml according to a conversion calculator in the Resource Section is approximately 2 TBLS. (Tablespoons) or 6 Tsp (Teaspoons), whichever way you want to measure it if w/out needle less syringes or other way to measure in mls. There is frequency listed w/this
dose rate and it is used for egg binding concerns w/the instruction to maintain hydration.



The third dosing instruction is from this post from les3007 and
apparently came from the local vet. Here's a link to the single post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=218586&postcount=22


I hope you will post the information on the Calcium Gluconate that you purchased here, and hopefully others will be along to offer their input.

fp


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it is 23%, but wouldn't I want to give a more concentrated solution down into the crop? I did do this with no real measuring device and the hens is still fine, just not back to normal. I gave her about 1/4 of a large eye dropper. It is difficult to measure out since it is designed for use of a syringe. Is it possible to overdose?

i also supplied a magnesium block, and some vitamin grit.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Grim said:


> Yes it is 23%, but wouldn't I want to give a more concentrated solution down into the crop? I did do this with no real measuring device and the hens is still fine, just not back to normal. I gave her about 1/4 of a large eye dropper. It is difficult to measure out since it is designed for use of a syringe. Is it possible to overdose?
> 
> i also supplied a magnesium block, and some vitamin grit.



Try this dose rate that I posted earlier:

Second dosing information comes from Manual of Avian Practice by Agnes Rupley: PO (oral) dosage in drinking water is 1ml/30ml of drinking water.

1ml is 0.20288 of a Tsp. or approximately one fifth or slightly under
one quarter (1/4) of a tsp. 30ml according to a conversion calculator in the Resource Section is approximately 2 TBLS. (Tablespoons) or 6 Tsp (Teaspoons), whichever way you want to measure it if w/out needle less syringes or other way to measure in mls. There is frequency listed w/this
dose rate and it is used for egg binding concerns w/the instruction to maintain hydration. After this one time
dose, I would revert back to the instructions on the bottle itself regarding it's use throughout the breeding season.

Also, you should be able to get 1cc syringes w/out a needle from any vet
in town, just tell them you are trying to give supplements to a sick pet.
Maybe a buck or two out of pocket.

It's always best to follow the dose rates. I have read cautions on giving
too much calcium gluconate, but I don't remember right now what they 
were about.

fp


----------

